# CPT code needed - arthroscopic subscapularis



## lkmckenzie (Sep 11, 2008)

I need a CPT code for a arthroscopic subscapularis repair performed in an ASC. Any ideas??


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

the subscapularis is part of the rotator cuff.  Does that point you in the right direction??


----------



## lkmckenzie (Sep 12, 2008)

The doc also performed a 23412 (open rotator cuff repair) along with the arthroscopic repair of the subscapularis. This repair was done, the arthroscopic procedure was concluded and then the mini open was performed. This is really confusing to me.


----------



## mbort (Sep 12, 2008)

you will only be able to capture the open code, be sure to use the V code that states "arthroscopic converted to open".  Even though he does a portion of the repair arthroscopically   Depending on the documentation, you may be able to justify a modifier 22.


----------

